# dont



## Elissa

Hola:

Estoy encajada en esta oración, entiendo el significado literal, pero no soy capaz de hacer que "pegue" con el resto del texto.

"À la fin de 2003, le journaliste Robert Fisk, *dont on sait les engagements*, s'indignait, dans _The Independent_, d'en avoir trouvé une nouvelle édition dans un kiosque de Beyrouth."

Mi versión es esta:
"A finales de 2003, el periodista Robert Fisk, *cuyos compromisos ya conocemos*, escribió indignado en _The Independent_ por haber encontrado una nueva edición de estos últimos en un kiosco de Beirut."

Por favor, ¡¡que alguien me ayude!!!

Mil gracias,


----------



## Bichita

Hola Elissa, es la primera vez que escribo a ver que tal se me da.

Yo creo que la frase no te pega pero por otro motivo y es que "escribio indignado en The independent por haber" suena raro.
Quedaria mejor si dijeras "mostro su indignacion en The independent por haber"

Otra cosa, porque la verdad que no consigo saber lo que quiere decir la frase.Estas segura de que se pueden encontrar "compromisos" en una "nueva edicion"? No sera que hay una frase anterior y que la nueva edicion no sea de "erstos ultimos" sino de otra cosa?

Espero haberte ayudado algo. 

Un saludo


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola Elisa y Bichita , es verdad no encaja bien , en Francés engagement 
equilave a compromiso , pero de forma distinta en este caso ; 

dont on sait les engagements  : 
*cuyas ideas ya conocemos / cuyas opiniones...  / cuyas acciones..*. o incluso cuyos* acuerdos ..*
depende a que se le califica * engagement / * de que clase o dimensión  es el compromiso...

Espero haberle ayudado* Saludos *


----------



## Elissa

Hola:

Muchas gracias a los dos. Sí, sí lo de opiniones me lo imaginaba, pero no sé cómo reformular la oración. A ver qué se me ocurre basándome en vuestras ideas.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola Elissa ,  en Francia engagement para un periodista se dice bastante , por ejemplo un periodista del Figaro ( derecha conservadora ) no se puede esperar sea independiente  dicen ; *ce journaliste est engagé, *ese periodista esta en _"comprometido" _con tal opinion o partido politico...

Busque la frase original , y lo más cercano seria : 

"A finales de 2003, el periodista Robert Fisk, *cuyos compromisos y opiniones conocemos*, escribió indignado en _The Independent_ por haber encontrado una nueva edición de estos últimos en un kiosco de Beirut."

Saludos


----------



## tamayito

Hola

¿Me podeis ayudar con el pronombre dont?

¿Esta frase seria correcta? 

Notre association prête secours à plus de 250 filles *dont *s’occupe une équipe de sept psychologues.
 
Saludos
Tamayito


----------



## Talant

Hola Tamayito,

La verdad es que yo usaría "desquelles" y no "dont"

"Nôtre association prête secours à plus de 250 filles, desquelles s'occupe une équipe de sept psychologues"

Pero tampoco me termina de convencer mi frase, por lo que espera a tener más opiniones.

Saludos


----------



## olivierchrist

Talant said:


> Hola Tamayito,
> 
> La verdad es que yo usaría "desquelles" y no "dont"
> 
> "Nôtre association prête secours à plus de 250 filles, desquelles s'occupe une équipe de sept psychologues"
> 
> Pero tampoco me termina de convencer mi frase, por lo que espera a tener más opiniones.
> 
> Saludos


 
oui, mais en langage courant, on utilisera toujours "dont".

ça passe mieux.

salut.


----------



## anna82

A ver esta frase:
Voici donc Paul,  caparaçonné des plus excellents auteurs, affrontant le dragon de l' Irreprésentable, thèse dont il est d'autant plus urgent de couper la tête  qu'elle serait, à ce qui semble, à la fois un topos exsangue et éculé.

Yo traduje así, pero creo que hay problemas:
Aquí está pues Paul, amparándose en los autores más eminentes, enfrentando el dragón de lo Irrepresentable, tesis con la cual el está tanto más urgido de cortar la cabeza que sea... -pero ya no se como seguir-
Desde ya, muchas gracias!


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola, 
thèse dont il est d'autant plus urgent de couper la tête...
significa exactamente (a ver si corresponde a tu traducción...)
= tesis cuya cabeza hay que cortar con tanta urgencia / tan gran urgencia/
que podría ser, según creo....

un topos = no sé lo que es,
topo es discurso
quizás tópico ...

exsangue = que ya no tiene sangre = desangrentado ...(?)

éculé = anticuado, desperdiciado, gastado, inservible, que sólo merece ser tirado... (el estado de tus zapatos de 10 años de edad al usarlos diariamente...)

espero que te sirva


----------



## anna82

Me aclara muchísimo! Muchísimas gracias a todos!


----------



## Mallavia

Hola, tengo dudas en la traducción de la siguiente frase del francés al espagnol:

"L’ensemble de la documentation est divisé en plusieurs types dont les données techniques et les données complémentaires"

_"El conjunto de la documentación se divide en varios tipos entre los que están los datos técnicos y los datos complementarios."_

_Muchas gracias_
​


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola, 
si tu frase es exactamente lo que escribiste, sí
pero cuidado si tu frase se continúa por un verbo etc, entonces, será "cuyos datos ...


----------



## Mallavia

Merci beaucoup Josep. La phrase est comme ça, 'y a pas de verbe...


----------



## shaky

Forman parte de ese mundo interior y màgico del piano que este festival intenta acercarnos.

Ils font partie de ce monde intérieur et magique du piano *dont* ce festival essaye de nous rapprocher. 

dont ou duquel?  
Je ne connais bien la différence, en réalité  

Merci!


----------



## Ploupinet

Les deux iraient très bien d'après moi.
La nuance me semble être qu'avec "dont", on insiste sur le rapprochement permis par le festival, alors qu'avec "duquel", on insiste sur le monde du piano. Cela dit, cette nuance est très très faible !


----------



## shaky

Merci beaucoup. Je croyais qu'il y avait une différence... Bonne journée!


----------



## Michelange

Hola
no sé cómo traducir este "dont" en esta frase_ "La pensée suit un chemin contraire. Elle va au-devant de l'absence dont elle contribue à fixer le trajet, en s'éployant"
(mi intento es: El pensamiento sigue un camino inverso. Va al encuentro de la ausencia que contribuye a fijar el trayecto, despégandose")
Pero no capto qué tiene que ver


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Se trata de fijar el trayecto de la ausencia:
- de la cual

Au revoir, hasta luego
P.D.: s'_éployer _es _desplegarse_


----------



## pozzo

Cintia&Martine said:


> - de la cual


De acuerdo. 

Elle va au-devant de l'absence. En s'éployant elle contribue à fixer le trajet *de cette absence*.


----------



## josepbadalona

El pensamiento sigue un camino inverso. Va al encuentro de la ausencia cuyo trayecto contribuye a fijar , 
despégandose" ???? desp*l*egándose


----------



## Michelange

Muchas gracias a todos. Efectivamente, es desplegándose. POr tanto, tendría dos posibles traducciones:
El pensamiento sigue un camino inverso. Va al encuentro de la ausencia de la cual contribuye a fijar el trayecto, desplegándose.
El pensamiento sigue un camino inverso. Va al encuentro de la ausencia cuyo trayecto contribuye a fijar, desplegándose.
Creo que significan lo mismo fijan el trayecto de la ausencia. Y creo que queda mejor, o es más correcta, la segunda opción.


----------



## Ali1984

Bonjour, j'aimerais traduire ces mots dans le contexte suivant:
Ainsi, l'amphithéâtre romain (arènes) s'inscrit depuis 1981 au patrimoine de l'Unesco. Il fut construit vers 80/90, peu après le colisée de Rome dont il reprend les principales caractéristiques.


Voici ma traduction:
Así,  el anfiteatro romano (arenas) se inscribe desde 1981 al patrimonio de Unesco. Fue construido hacia 80/90, poco después el coliseo de Roma cuyas principales caracteristicas son las mismas. Merci. Ali


----------



## totor

Yo diría *poco después del coliseo de Roma, del que toma sus principales características*.


----------



## Domtom

Ali1984 said:


> Ainsi, l'amphithéâtre romain (arènes) s'inscrit depuis 1981 au patrimoine de l'Unesco. Il fut construit vers 80/90, peu après le colisée de Rome dont il reprend les principales caractéristiques.
> Así, el anfiteatro romano (arenas) se inscribe desde 1981 al patrimonio de Unesco. Fue construido hacia 80/90, poco después el coliseo de Roma cuyas principales caracteristicas son las mismas.


 
en el patrimonio de la.

80/90, peu après le = 80/90, poco después del 

dont il reprend = del cual retoma


----------



## pepebotella

Hola a todos:

Tengo un problema muy gordo. Soy traductor en formación y tengo que entregar una traducción la semana que viene pero no sé cómo enfrentarme a una frase con el relativo "dont". ¿Podría alguien ayudarme?La frase es la siguiente:

"L'idée de demander aux etudiants de relever les mots, les groupes de mots et expressions entendues dans la journée dont "ils pouvaient saisir ou deviner le sens par le contexte" et de noter la situation...

Merci beaucoup


----------



## josepbadalona

palabras y expresiones ....de las cuales "podían ..." 
(podían entender por el contexto el sentido DE LAS palabras)

o
"cuyo sentido..."

depende dónde pones las comillas ....


----------



## Alven

- grupos de palabras y expresiones oidas durante el día, de que podían entender o adivinar el sentido/ cuyo sentido podían entender o adivinar.

Ahora me parece "cuyo sentido" un poco raro.


----------



## lpfr

Mi versión:
  "...expresiones oídas durante el día de las cuales "podían captar o adivinar el sentido por el contexto" y notar la situación...".


----------



## yserien

De las cuales, cuyo etc.
J'ai trois cravates, dont une abimée, tengo tres corbatas, de las cuales una está estropeada.


----------



## pacobabel

hola,
creo que "cuyo sentido" es la opción óptima. "Cuyo" puede sonar raro en la lengua hablada (de hecho todos lo evitamos para no parecer pedantes), pero no en la lengua escrita, donde está perfectamente en uso, amén de ser una expresión muy sintética y elegante.
p.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Coincido totalmente con Pacobabel. Estas frases TIENEN un sentido, por lo tanto, el único relativo admisible es el relativo de pertenencia "cuyo" ya que "el poseído" va precedido del artículo definido. Efectivemente "cuyo"se reserva actualmente a la lengua escrita y en la lengua hablada se usan otras formas p.e. _la canción de la que recuerdo bien el comienzo._
Entonces si eres traductor en formación no dudes y escribe obligatoriamente:....*expresiones oídas durante el día y cuyo sentido podían captar o adivinar..
*Bonne soirée


----------



## josepbadalona

GURB said:


> Hola
> Coincido totalmente con Pacobabel. Estas frases TIENEN un sentido, por lo tanto, el único relativo admisible es el relativo de pertenencia "cuyo" ya que "el poseído" va precedido del artículo definido. Efectivemente "cuyo"se reserva actualmente a la lengua escrita y en la lengua hablada se usan otras formas p.e. _la canción de la que recuerdo bien el comienzo._
> Entonces si eres traductor en formación no dudes y escribe obligatoriamente:....*expresiones oídas durante el día y cuyo sentido podían captar o adivinar..*
> Bonne soirée


 
totalmente de acuerdo : sólo que así, no se respetan las comillas donde las puso el autor ...


----------



## GURB

En efecto pero pienso que no es traicionar el texto poniendo las comillas antes de cuyo. Sería un problema distinto si fuera una cita en estilo directo o "un discours rapporté" pero entonces "ils pouvaient" estaría entre paréntesis.


----------



## Railway

Sigo con el artículo que os dije y tengo una duda con este fragmento.




> Un an plus tôt, à l’occasion du salon du livre, j’avais évoqué dans _Le Magazine littéraire _et _Le Monde _ce que j’entendais par «littérature francophone», un ensemble vaste et éclaté et *dont les tentacules* s’étendent sur cinq continents, la littérature française étant une littérature nationale



Me parece que entiendo todo sin problemas. Mi duda es en la parte en negrita. ¿Porque es dont les tentacules? ¿Cuyos los tentáculos? ¿En frances hay que ponerle un artículo a TODOS los sustantivos?

Merci!


----------



## lpfr

Railway said:


> ¿Cuyos los tentáculos? ¿En frances hay que ponerle un artículo a TODOS los sustantivos?



 Sí: "Cuyos los tentáculos",
y sí, casi en todos los casos.


----------



## Paquita

Hola :
No entiendo bien tu problema
la "literatura francófona" es un conjunto amplio y ... "desparramado"? y cuyos tentáculos...
los tentáculos del conjunto
este conjunto viene concretado por 
1) a) su aspecto amplio
1)b) su aspecto desparramado
2) sus tentáculos que abarcan los 5 continentes

Por lo menos lo entiendo así...

Si tu pregunta concierne "dont les", entonces sí, se pone "dont les", "dont tous les"


----------



## Railway

Muchas gracias lpfr. Eso de que hay que ponerle artículo a casí todos los sustantivos es muy importante saberlo.

Y esa era mi duda paquita. Entendía lo que quiere decir el texto, pero quería saber si era en este caso en el que se ponía el artículo o era siempre.

Sobre lo de conjunto amplio y desparramado, ¿crees que se podría traducir éclaté por brillante?


----------



## lpfr

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Paquita (¿cambiaste de nombre?). 

Se puede añadir que hay países en los cuales la lengua principal no es el francés, pero en los cuales mucha gente educada lo habla (además del inglés, por supuesto) como son Egipto, Líbano, Grécia e incluso Italia.


----------



## Railway

lpfr said:


> Se puede añadir que hay países en los cuales la lengua principal no es el francés, pero en los cuales mucha gente educada lo habla (además del inglés, por supuesto) como son Egipto, Líbano, Grécia e incluso Italia.


 
Y España, y España!! O por lo menos lo intentamos aprender 

¡Muchas gracias a los dos!

Saludos.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola amigos. Tengo dificultades con la traducción del siguiente pasaje de Alain Badiou: "Direz-vous que _rien _ne se transmet de ce versant des choses? Non, il n'y a qu'a lire ces grandes correspondances du XVIIe siècle entre Descartes, Fermat, Pascal et autres, dont le vaillant père Mersenne est à lui seul l'administration postale, poir voir qu'il s'y transmet du nouveau en acte". 

Tengo especial dificultad con la sintaxis de la parte subrayada. ¿Podrían ayudarme? Desde ya, muchísimas gracias.


----------



## lpfr

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Hola amigos. Tengo dificultades con la traducción del siguiente pasaje de Alain Badiou: "Direz-vous que _rien _ne se transmet de ce versant des choses? Non, il n'y a qu'a lire ces grandes correspondances du XVIIe siècle entre Descartes, Fermat, Pascal et autres, dont le vaillant père Mersenne est à lui seul l'administration postale, *pouvoir*  qu'il s'y transmet du nouveau en acte".


 

"...entre los cuales el bravo compadre Mersene quien constituye por si mismo la administración postal, poder que se otorga a si mismo por sus actos.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Lo diría así, más o menos:

(ces grandes correspondances...), cuya administración postal asumía en exclusiva el bueno de tío Mersenne,...

O sólo "el bueno de Mersenne", creo que bastaría.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

lpfr said:


> Perdona Gévy, pero no creo que "le père Untel" tenga una significación de "el buen Untel". En realidad creo que "le père" tiene una significación neutra, como monsieur o madame. Sin mencionar "le père fouettard" o "le père Noël" (qui est une ordure) ni todas la expresiones de argot que utilizan "le père quelque chose". Por eso puse "compadre" que no es exactamente lo mismo pero que no significa necesariamente "bueno" o "malo".
> Creo que dejaría "tío" sin ponerle "bueno" delante".


 
Hola. Muchas gracias. Aclaro que cometí una errata en la oración final, fue un error de tipeo. Debe decir "pour voir..." En general, la sintaxis -y en consecuencia el sentido- del pasaje definitivamente no me resultaba clara. Recurriré a ustedes en brevedad para consultar otros pasajes especialmente complejos. Saludos, y una vez más muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Domtom

-
Yo en la Cataluya Nord --o en los Pyrinées Orientales  , no nos vamos a pelear por eso  -- lo he oído mucho, lo de _brave_, entre los paisanos que hablan catalán:

És un _brave_ home aquest ! (1)

(Perdón por la mezcla de catalán y francés, es como lo oía, de las personas que se dirigían a mí en catalán rosellonés).

---

(1) ¡Es un buen hombre ese! (O creo que decían "brave tipe", no estoy seguro por lo de "tipe").


----------



## lpfr

Víctor Pérez said:


> Por otro lado, lo del *compadre* o lo del *tío*, contrariamente al francés *père*, aquí no encajan en absoluto, por ser demasiado familiares.


 Sí, finalmente se trata del "Padre Mersenne". Ver esto.


----------



## Azson

¡Hola!

Tengo duda con la siguiente frase:

Il est inexplicable que nous soyons vivants. Je remonte, ma lampe électrique à la main, les traces de ´'avion sur le sol. À deux cent cinquante mètres de son point d'arrêt nous retrouvons déjà des ferrailes tordues et des tôles *dont*, tout le long du parcours, il a eclaboussé le sable. 

Yo la traduje así:

Es inexplicable que estemos vivos. Recorrí, con mi lámpara eléctrica a la mano, los rastros del avión sobre el suelo. A doscientos cincuenta metros del lugar en el que se detuvo, encontramos chatarra doblada y chapas, los cuales salpicó a lo largo del trayecto. 

Me causa mucho ruido el uso de "dont" en esa frase ya que para mí hubiera sido más cómodo usar "que". Quizá estoy pensando "muy castellanamente"; sin embargo, me gustaría saber si hay alguna razón para preferir "dont", en lugar de "que" en estos casos. Ni siquiera sé si "que" podría usarse correctamente en la frase en sustitución de "dont". 

De antemano, ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Paquita

Lo entiendo según este caso:



> *b)* [Compl. circ. de moyen, d'instrument; l'antécédent désigne un inanimé]  Synon. _par lequel, avec lequel._  15. ... Madame Gide a fait confectionner de grandes housses en forme, *dont* on couvre les bibliothèques du palier, le matin, pendant l'heure du ménage...
> Martin du Gard, _Notes sur André Gide,_ 1951, p. 1385. CNRTL


Sería: "*con* l*a*s cuales" (l*a*s chapas y l*a* chatarra)

En ningún caso puede ser "que" que sería OD. En tu traducción obvias "la arena"

Espera confirmación, sin embargo.


----------



## Dorcile

L'emploi du "dont" me paraît aussi tout à fait correct. Le remplacer par "que" obligerait de modifier la construction de la phrase pour qu'elle garde le même sens.
En français, on pourrait facilement remplacer le "dont" par "avec lesquelles" ce qui est en accord avec ta traduction. 
"...nous retrouvons déjà des ferrailes tordues et des tôles *avec lesquelles, *tout le long du parcours,  il a eclaboussé le sable."


----------



## Azson

D'accord.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## raulpy

Hola a todos! Tengo una duda con la siguiente frase

"Plus de 75 % des Allemands critiquent la façon dont Mme Merkel gère la crise" "Más del 75% de los alemanes critican la manera *de cómo* Merkel maneja la crisis". No entiendo el porqué del uso de *dont* en este caso.

Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## Marie3933

Se dice _"faire qqch/ agir *d'*une certaine façon/manière"._
Ej.: Mme Merkel gère la crise d'une certaine façon.

-> para un complemento precedido de la preposición "de" (que no sea de origen), se usa el relativo "dont".


----------



## moon23

Hola:

Tengo una pregunta sobre el uso del dont en estas frases:

"Le traitement chirurgical permet auhourd'hui de répondre pratiquement à toutes les situations _*dont *_les plus déséspérées si on exclut la carbonisation circulaire qui aboutit à l'amputation _*dont* _le niveau doit etre le plus bas possible. Le Dr XXX nous fait part de son expérience afin d'éduquer les aidants dont les parents afin que le traitement soit efficace""

"Actualmente, el tratamiento quirúrgico permite responder a casi todas las situaciones _*dont *_las más graves, si excluimos la carbonización circular que lleva a la amputación, *cuyo* nivel debe ser el más bajo posible. El Dr XXX nos incluye en su experiencia con el fin de educar _*tanto*_ a los auxiliares *como *a los padres... "

Me pregunto si el primer *dont *no se refiere a "incluso": "...permite responder a casi todas las situaciones, incluso a las más graves, si excluimos la...", si el segundo se puede traducir como "cuyo" y si el tercero se puede traducir como "tanto a... como a"

Gracias por su ayuda,


----------



## Paquita

El primero y el tercero significan "entre los cuales" *todas* las situaciones, entre las cuales la ...la idea de incluso no está mal  Para la tercera, prefiero entre los cuales para conservar la literalidad. Pero confieso que la frase es algo rara ... tu propuesta es más lógica

La segunda es cuyo nivel, sin problema.


----------



## Mederic

Para mí, sería "incluso" también para el tercero _*dont*_. "entre los cuales" en mi opinión sería conveniente únicamente si quisiéramos precisar algo sobre los padres, por ejemplo :
"..educar a los ayudantes entre los cuales los padres que tienen más de dos hijos.."

tanto.. como significaría que los padres no forman parte de los ayudantes.

A+


----------



## Mister Draken

Contexto: Estoy traduciendo un ensayo de ciencia política (inédito) y me encuentro con un problema para entender y traducir "dont" y "elle". No sé a qué elementos o palabras de la frase anterior se refieren.

Dice: Ce processus peut sembler circulaire, en tout cas énigmatique. Dans la terminologie de Foucault (1982), il correspond au passage de l’assujettissement à la subjectivation, en tant que modalité du « gouvernement de soi-même », *dont* rien ne dit qu’*elle* doive rester purement individualiste.


Mi traducción tentativa es: Este proceso puede parecer circular, o en todo caso enigmático. En la terminología de Foucault (1982), corresponde al pasaje de la _sujeción_ a la _subjetivación_, en cuanto modalidad del “gobierno de sí mismo”, *que* nada dice que *esta* deba permanecer puramente individualista.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Marie3933

= la subjectivation (...) à propos de laquelle rien ne dit qu’elle (= la subjectivation) doive rester purement individualiste.

C'est plus clair?


----------



## Mister Draken

Gracias, Marie3933

Es exactamente lo que creía, pero dado que usaba el "elle" pensaba que se trataba de dos elementos distintos. ¿Es correcto que se use el "elle" cuando se usa el "dont"? Para un hispanoparlante sería más claro *"dont* rien ne dit que doive rester purement individualiste".


¡Gracias!


----------



## Marie3933

No tiene nada que ver. En francés, delante de un verbo hace falta un sujeto  (menos en imperativo).


----------



## Muiraquita

Hola!
Aquí: 
"L'individu reflète le processus, qui l'englobe et le dépasse, le traverse et le tend: il n'en est pas l'origine, mais un moment comme phase d'un "couple individu-milieu" qui suppose lui-même une "réalité préindividuelle" dont l'individuation "n'épuise pas d'un seul coup les potentiels". Bref, cette relation complexe est une tension."

¿Cómo traducir ese dont?
Mis hipótesis: 
1. cuya individuación no agota de una sola vez los potenciales (lo cual no entiendo muy bien qué querría decir, porque supondría la individuación de la realidad preindividual y no me queda claro que se esté postulando eso)
2.- cuyos potenciales no agota de una sola vez la individuación. (lo cual no parece sostenible, por la ubicación de las comillas)
3.- cuyos potenciales la individuación no agota de una sola vez. (idem)

Gracias!

PD: es un texto inédito sobre la filosofía de Gilbert Simondon.​


*​*


----------



## jprr

Hola:
... de la que la individuación "no agota todos los potenciales de una vez".


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

En principio, yo leo "cuya individuación" (las comillas, que separan el resto, me ayudan a leerlo así). Aunque debo confesar que, si no estuviesen esas comillas, es posible que relacionara "dont" con "les potentiels". Y, en el contexto, me cuadra más que lo primero. Analicemos un poco: 
El individuo simplemente refleja un proceso que lo abarca, que lo desborda. Ese "desbordamiento" del individuo por parte del proceso es lo que después se plantea en el sentido de que la individuación -a partir de esa dupla originaria individuo/medio- no logra agotar las potencialidades de dicha "realidad preindividual".
Por más que "suene mal" y que al oído lo mejor sea "cuya"/"cuyos", yo intentaría: "...una "realidad preindividual" de la cual la individuación "no agota...". Tal vez un punto y coma luego de "realidad preindividual" y una coma luego de "cual": "(...); de la cual, la individuación...".

P.D.: mientras escribía, jprr posteó algo bastante similar... bien, bien, creo que por aquí va la cosa


----------



## Muiraquita

De acuerdo, entendemos lo mismo, el asunto es cómo ponerlo.. me resulta un poco feo resolverlo con "de la cual" o "de la que" cuando existe "cuyo" que significa lo mismo más elegantemente...
Qué les parece invirtiendo el orden así?
_una “realidad preindividual” cuyos "potenciales no agota de una sola vez" la individuación
_
Gracias!


----------



## jprr

La verdad: no pretendía hacer una traducción, y menos elegante - sino darte una pista
Me parece bien lo que proponés.


----------



## Muiraquita

jaja, olvidé señalar las pretensiones . Gracias por tu ayuda jprr!
Gracias León_Izquierdo!


----------

